# Should I keep my goldfish?



## PictusCatfishLover14 (Sep 21, 2021)

I have a 10 gal meant for tropical fish, I've had my goldfish for about 2 years now but he eats like a pig and has now grown to be about four inches long. I have three other fish in there with him- a corydoras julii, crowntail female and veiltail female.
I want to get other fish, and I'm pretty sure keeping a goldfish of his size in such a small tank isn't even humane, should I give him to my local pet store? (they allow returns, and to give them fish you can't take care of anymore.)


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I think you should re home him. God not to a pet store though. Often they won't find a new home and will end up dying in the long run. Very common for petsmart and petco but small fish stores too. You also should get 4 more julii cory catfish and another female betta fish. Corydoras don't do well alone and you should have at least three female betats if you want to reduce fighting and stress. 6 is the optimum but 4 is also good. Odd numbers can cause fighting but only 3 will fit in your tank and 2 often will have problems.


----------



## PictusCatfishLover14 (Sep 21, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> I think you should re home him. God not to a pet store though. Often they won't find a new home and will end up dying in the long run. Very common for petsmart and petco but small fish stores too. You also should get 4 more julii cory catfish and another female betta fish. Corydoras don't do well alone and you should have at least three female betats if you want to reduce fighting and stress. 6 is the optimum but 4 is also good. Odd numbers can cause fighting but only 3 will fit in your tank and 2 often will have problems.


We have nobody who wants him, should we just release him to our local pond? My sick male betta just passed away while we were at the zoo today so we're gonna go to the store to get a new one tomorrow, my mom wants to just return the goldfish to Friendly Pets while we buy the new betta because they have a really good reputation, and the workers there know everything there is to know about the fish they sell. Plus the other fish we have really need groups like you said, but we can't do that with goldfish dude here. Not to mention Lapis (female crowntail) keeps ganging up on Peony (female veiltail) and I don't want to risk waiting any longer cause Peony is my favorite of the two and I don't want to lose her to Lapis' aggressiveness but as I said earlier we can't get new fish till we get rid of the goldfish.


----------



## Oddballuver (Jul 3, 2021)

PictusCatfishLover14 said:


> We have nobody who wants him, should we just release him to our local pond? My sick male betta just passed away while we were at the zoo today so we're gonna go to the store to get a new one tomorrow, my mom wants to just return the goldfish to Friendly Pets while we buy the new betta because they have a really good reputation, and the workers there know everything there is to know about the fish they sell. Plus the other fish we have really need groups like you said, but we can't do that with goldfish dude here. Not to mention Lapis (female crowntail) keeps ganging up on Peony (female veiltail) and I don't want to risk waiting any longer cause Peony is my favorite of the two and I don't want to lose her to Lapis' aggressiveness but as I said earlier we can't get new fish till we get rid of the goldfish.


NONONONO
DON'T RELEASE ANY ANIMAL INTO THE WILD!!!!!!! it's actually illegal in most parts of the world.
Could you buy 2 more tanks (for the bettas) Buy another betta (bc the minimum for 3 females is 15-20 gallons) and buy a 40 gallon and buy your current goldfish a friend? Could you give him to a LPS? Or Craigslist? Would you ship? I've been looking into goldfish for a long time- How big is your male betta tank?


----------



## PictusCatfishLover14 (Sep 21, 2021)

Oddballuver said:


> NONONONO
> DON'T RELEASE ANY ANIMAL INTO THE WILD!!!!!!! it's actually illegal in most parts of the world.
> Could you buy 2 more tanks (for the bettas) Buy another betta (bc the minimum for 3 females is 15-20 gallons) and buy a 40 gallon and buy your current goldfish a friend? Could you give him to a LPS? Or Craigslist? Would you ship? I've been looking into goldfish for a long time- How big is your male betta tank?


I don't have the time or space for more tanks. We gave him to a LPS today don't worry. My male betta tank is about a gallon and a half. My mom bought it on amazon when we we still had our goldfish cause a betta we had then kept bullying him. I got two more female bettas today, a blue cherry shrimp, a dwarf frog, and a kuhli loach. We ordered a male halfmoon dumbo ear betta today that we're gonna pick up next weekend (ordered by fish dude at pet store so we're gonna be buying them from him).


----------



## Oddballuver (Jul 3, 2021)

PictusCatfishLover14 said:


> I don't have the time or space for more tanks. We gave him to a LPS today don't worry. My male betta tank is about a gallon and a half. My mom bought it on amazon when we we still had our goldfish cause a betta we had then kept bullying him. I got two more female bettas today, a blue cherry shrimp, a dwarf frog, and a kuhli loach. We ordered a male halfmoon dumbo ear betta today that we're gonna pick up next weekend (ordered by fish dude at pet store so we're gonna be buying them from him).


1 1/2 gallon is way to small, maybe some shrimp would be happy in it, but not a betta
I'd recommed u looking at Fish For Thought, KGTropicals, Girl Talks Fish, and Plannet Fishness on YT.
If you need the deffiniton of Enclosure, I will give it to you.

"an area that is sealed off with an artificial or natural barrier."

Your tank should be big enough that that animal is happy and thriving.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes, five gallon is minimum for a betta fish. Fish for though often covers that topic.


----------

